# Im Drunk



## Volume (Mar 22, 2005)

Yep, im drunk

Should i feel guilty?  I worked out, ate great all day, had a ball with my son (whos with his mom right now) divorce and all...

Anything wrong with an occational bender?,,just wondering.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, you probably just screwed any gains you would have made today, but who cares, the headache tomorrow is worth it, right?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 22, 2005)

Volume said:
			
		

> Yep, im drunk
> 
> Should i feel guilty?  I worked out, ate great all day, had a ball with my son (whos with his mom right now) divorce and all...
> 
> Anything wrong with an occational bender?,,just wondering.


  Im high as hell right now.  Drinking is bad while weed is fine.


----------



## Volume (Mar 22, 2005)

Party on garth, I dont get hangovers...does alcohol really mess up everything?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 22, 2005)

Volume said:
			
		

> Party on garth, I dont get hangovers...does alcohol really mess up everything?


  I think like 80 something % of your muscle is water and I know alcohol dehydrates you so I would think its not good.  Your appetite is also suppressed when you drink.  But not when you smoke!


----------



## Volume (Mar 22, 2005)

Prolly suppressed by the 140 calories and 14 carbs a can,,,ughh my fitday looks like shit now.  But still, i must say, the buzz is worth it so far...I used to smoke, but I gave it up...used to do a little than a little wouldnt do it, so a little got more and more...yadda yadda.

So maybe if i chug a liter of water before i crash ill redeem myself? hmm


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

Alcohol promotes estrogen. You decide.


----------



## Volume (Mar 22, 2005)

Sweet sassy molassy!! the hell with that!!  You mean ill get gyno??


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

Drink while you're on some gear and you'll get gyno.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2005)

Dude don't worry...drinkin every once in a while wont kill all your gains.  Just drink a decent amoutn of water before you go to be to rehydrate yourself and you'll be fine.  No sense in living life if ya can't really "live it" just enjoy it while it lasts and get back to the normal lifestyle tomorrow.  Man weed or booz...hard to tell which is worse for the diet lol.     I think they are both easier then being a fireman....thats the hardest part of my diet LOL.


----------



## WilliamB (Mar 23, 2005)

Does drinking really promote estrogen?  I mean I've heard the theroies that smoking the tweeds promotes estrogen but I haven't heard to much on drinking alcohol promoting estrogen.  

I'm sure you didn't ruin your gains to much if your just buzzes Volume.  I'm sure I ruin my gains when I get out to that 10 kegger on Friday and Saturday night and don't remember the walk home.


----------



## Volume (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, I dont feel too bad about it...cept I called an ex girlfriend...I think I lost at least two pounds of ego last night because of it!!!

I broke number one of my 3 golden rules of drinking:

1. Dont call ex girlfriends
2. Dont shave
3. Dont buy anything

Ughhh! 

I did some checkin around different sites both alcohol and ganja promote estrogen.  But like ya say, gotta live it up once in a while ;-)


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Does drinking really promote estrogen?




Coffee beans do


----------



## KentDog (Mar 23, 2005)

Weird.  That is good info to know though, although I bet moderate drinking does not have that drastic of effects (whoever, would most likely depend on the individual person).




			
				Volume said:
			
		

> 1. Dont call ex girlfriends


And yes.. drunk dialing the exes are definately no-nos   
Oddly enough, I also have shaven while drunk before with bad results (the sideburns - the left one did not turn out well).


----------



## dakota (Mar 24, 2005)

oh no! im leaving for panama city spring break today. i guess im screwed, i did prepare all of my meals and supps. for the week though. w/ a case of water. 
 do you think beer, or liquer is worse for your body? i heard liquer is worse for fat burning but  has no calories. beer will bloat my six pack on the beach and has lots of calories. what to do, what to do!?!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> oh no! im leaving for panama city spring break today. i guess im screwed, i did prepare all of my meals and supps. for the week though. w/ a case of water.
> do you think beer, or liquer is worse for your body? i heard liquer is worse for fat burning but  has no calories. beer will bloat my six pack on the beach and has lots of calories. what to do, what to do!?!




your screwed...

If I were you, i'd commit suicide now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> oh no! im leaving for panama city spring break today. i guess im screwed, i did prepare all of my meals and supps. for the week though. w/ a case of water.
> do you think beer, or liquer is worse for your body? i heard liquer is worse for fat burning but  has no calories. beer will bloat my six pack on the beach and has lots of calories. what to do, what to do!?!


Its all the same man....booz are booz.  Just go down and have a good time bro...try not to drink the entire week...maybe just a few days like the weekends and stay sober during the week.  Hell it only happens once a year so enjoy the vacation!  I got 2 months before I go down to the shore for a week with all my friends....can't wait for that week boy!


----------



## Volume (Mar 24, 2005)

I ended up throwing out the rest of my beers.  I got a bottle of lime gin here for next time i wanna cap(I dont mind the taste of it mixed with water and lots of ice).  The beer totally trashed my carb count, my head was fine the next day, but i felt bloated all morning.  Its not like the first time ive ever drank beer, but its the first time i got trashed since i got serious about bodybuilding.  I think hardstuff mixed with H20 or a diet drink would be better in the future.. Not that drinking is a good idea or anything..Stay in school kids!!!


----------



## dakota (Apr 2, 2005)

ok, just got back last night. what an amazing fucn time!!!! im so depressed now though. i think i do want to commit suicide. drank everyday all day for 6 days. couldnt help it though...too much fun. tried to go to the gym today but i still have the shakes. i  do regret  going , but there isnt much i  can do about it now, except work harder and look into the future. i did lose seven lbs so im closer to comp. weight, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Volume (Apr 2, 2005)

Whoa! sounds like you had a blast! Dont worry about the dt's man like the other ppls said, you only live once! I remember once we partied on a island in Maryland for a week....man, it was one of the greatest times of my entire life(so far).  We drank and drank and drank, grilled shrimp on the barbee, clubbed, swam, tanned and unmentionable stuff ;-) 

Just take your vitamines..cept for creatine n get super hydrated,,rest rest, youll be rippin the gym doors off the hinges with two fingers in no time


----------



## Volume (Apr 2, 2005)

Btw i havent touched a drop of alcohol since i first started this thread    I got a party to goto in a couple weeks though


----------



## dakota (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks volume- thats what i needed to hear. im trying to drink alot of h2o, but its hard . stomach still hurts, i slept 17 hours last night, prolly another tonight!


----------



## dr3w (Apr 3, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> your screwed...
> 
> If I were you, i'd commit suicide now.


Some of these stiffs need your type of humor. Rock on!


----------



## Missfit4all (Apr 3, 2005)

Volume said:
			
		

> Yep, im drunk



sounds like u drank in *Volume?* LOL. 

___________________
_Fitness & Nutrition 4 good health 
or drink Alchohol 2 get drunk 4 bad health? 
Coin toss please?_


----------



## Volume (Apr 3, 2005)

Haha, yep sure did!


----------



## alexvega (Apr 9, 2005)

hi  you are master in beer topic.
i have a problem too . i used to drink a lot of beer /week.
now my cholesterol and  Trigliceridos are little high . why? is the beer?
helpme
thanks


----------



## Volume (Apr 9, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> hi  you are master in beer topic.
> i have a problem too . i used to drink a lot of beer /week.
> now my cholesterol and  Trigliceridos are little high . why? is the beer?
> helpme
> thanks



Well you said "used" to drink alot of beer.  It prolly has alot to do with your diet..Ive had numerous beers this weekend..partying down with family  But honestly, im looking forward to lots of rehydration and getting my diet back on track.  But, for now im grabbin another sudsy delicious ice cold beer   Cholesterol and tris are nuttun to fool around with..health is numero uno..take care bro.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 8, 2019)

hello i'm trying to found a topic related to alcohol  intake, can anyone put me in the right spot please?


----------

